# Superman sketch/Christover Reeves



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a lil something I did after one of my finals in school today


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

It bears a strong resemblance! Keep this up, your desire and ability to whip up a quick drawing. It will serve you well.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Don! I'm trying man. I just checked out your paintings, man I'm a big fan of ur work!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's awesome, I love it!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you so much PencilMeln!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is really great work!!!!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you as well Chanda! I've been amazed at your work since I've joined. Yours too Pencilmeln!


----------

